# Blizzard mal Gnadenlos



## Kronis (6. August 2008)

Vieleicht können sich einige daran Erinnern das ich gestern hier fragen wollte ob die Email mit dem Betakey echt ist und ich Depp in dem Post vergessen hatte den Betakey zu löschen und er mir dann gestohlen wurde.Leider finde ich den Thread hier nicht mehr aber jetzt kommt der Knaller :

Ich habe das Blizzard gemeldet und habe einen neuen Key bekommen plus eine Verwarnung weil ich das nicht hätte posten dürfen.Und heute bekomme ich doch tatsächlich Bettelpost in der sich der Dieb Entschuldigt und mich darum bittet das ich bei Blizzard anrufe und dort sage ich hätte ihm den Key zum testen geben.Der Hintergrund der Geschichte ist jetzt der,das Blizzard ihm den Account gesperrt hat weil er sich unerlaubten zugang zur Beta verschaft hat.Hätte nicht gedacht das die so hart vorgehen.


----------



## Shaguar93 (6. August 2008)

FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HAHAHA GEIL!!!!
Rache ist süß..undso


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (6. August 2008)

LOL !
Damit hast nicht du, sondern der Dieb die Arschkarte xD


----------



## spectrumizer (6. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golfer (6. August 2008)

Kronis schrieb:


> Vieleicht können sich einige daran Erinnern das ich gestern hier fragen wollte ob die Email mit dem Betakey echt ist und ich Depp in dem Post vergessen hatte den Betakey zu löschen und er mir dann gestohlen wurde.Leider finde ich den Thread hier nicht mehr aber jetzt kommt der Knaller :
> 
> Ich habe das Blizzard gemeldet und habe einen neuen Key bekommen plus eine Verwarnung weil ich das nicht hätte posten dürfen.Und heute bekomme ich doch tatsächlich Bettelpost in der sich der Dieb Entschuldigt und mich darum bittet das ich bei Blizzard anrufe und dort sage ich hätte ihm den Key zum testen geben.Der Hintergrund der Geschichte ist jetzt der,das Blizzard ihm den Account gesperrt hat weil er sich unerlaubten zugang zur Beta verschaft hat.Hätte nicht gedacht das die so hart vorgehen.




Hart aber fair


----------



## Gen91 (6. August 2008)

geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , man soll ja nich klauen


----------



## Nimbe (6. August 2008)

der dieb kam angekrochen? wtf also sachen gibs!

HIlf dem arsch bloß nicht selber schuld isser


----------



## Shaguar93 (6. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nice!


----------



## Elemerus (6. August 2008)

und? ist doch gut! freu dich doch,dass der dieb "zur strecke gebraucht ist" UND das du nen key hast^^


----------



## MarZ1 (6. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HAHAHA GEIL!!!!
> Rache ist süß..undso



hehe tja wieso sollte die auch solche ninja heinze akzeptieren? naja dumm von dir gewesen auf jeden fall aber naja was soll man sagen wenn du 100€ findest sollte man die auch net behalten...und wenn dich blizzard beim aufheben erwischt nana das wird nix...


----------



## DarkDeath2008 (6. August 2008)

Whoaaaa...
Wie kannst du noch mit reinem Gewissen auf die Straße gehen?

Tja, wegen dir wurde ein Account gespeert...
Wie kannst du nur damit leben?

ShIT hApPeNs


----------



## Tikume (6. August 2008)

Kronis schrieb:


> Und heute bekomme ich doch tatsächlich Bettelpost in der sich der Dieb Entschuldigt und mich darum bittet das ich bei Blizzard anrufe und dort sage ich hätte ihm den Key zum testen geben.



Das an Blizzard zu geben wäre kaum empfehlenswert, denn dann war es dein vorsätzliches Verschulden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (6. August 2008)

War doch klar, daß sowas kommt... ich hoffe das selbe passiert mit den Typen, die IG ihren key gegen Gold verkaufen wollen.... und bei den Ebaytypen eh.


----------



## DK Daargruu (6. August 2008)

solche Leute haben KEINE Gnade verdient.

Ist das Alllerletzte. 

Hoffentlich dauert der Bann lange, damit sich mal die Leute über solch asoziale Verhaltensweisen bewusst werden.


----------



## RaidingFire (6. August 2008)

Da sag ich nur..Blizz Respekt weiter so! muahahah
Rache ist Blutwurst und Leberwurst kanns bezeugen..

*wieder normal bin* 
Gut das sie nicht auf "Selbstschuld" vorgegangen sind..
Glück gehabt!


----------



## John Doe (6. August 2008)

Geil, da trift es endlich mal die richtigen =)


----------



## Arben (6. August 2008)

Sone Pflaume xD


----------



## Shaguar93 (6. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Rache ist Blutwurst und Leberwurst kanns bezeugen..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (6. August 2008)

DarkDeath2008 schrieb:


> Whoaaaa...
> Wie kannst du noch mit reinem Gewissen auf die Straße gehen?
> 
> Tja, wegen dir wurde ein Account gespeert...
> ...



Er kann doch nichts dafür. War alles ein Versehen und wenn Blizzard so hart durchgreift...
Der, der den Key genommen hat, hat es auch irgendwie verdient.

Außerdem ists nur ein Account für ein SPIEL. Was du wohl nicht ganz realisiert hast.


----------



## kolopol (6. August 2008)

Die gerechte Strafe für den Dieb


----------



## DarkDeath2008 (6. August 2008)

Kronis schrieb:


> Vieleicht können sich einige daran Erinnern das ich gestern hier fragen wollte ob die Email mit dem Betakey echt ist und ich Depp in dem Post vergessen hatte den Betakey zu löschen und er mir dann gestohlen wurde.Leider finde ich den Thread hier nicht mehr aber jetzt kommt der Knaller :
> 
> Ich habe das Blizzard gemeldet und habe einen neuen Key bekommen plus eine Verwarnung weil ich das nicht hätte posten dürfen.Und heute bekomme ich doch tatsächlich Bettelpost in der sich der Dieb Entschuldigt und mich darum bittet das ich bei Blizzard anrufe und dort sage ich hätte ihm den Key zum testen geben.Der Hintergrund der Geschichte ist jetzt der,das Blizzard ihm den Account gesperrt hat weil er sich unerlaubten zugang zur Beta verschaft hat.Hätte nicht gedacht das die so hart vorgehen.



Nein, jetzt im Ernst. Es gibt viele Sachen die man sagen könnte ;-)

Dummheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.
Du hättest dir aber auch überlegen müssen, ob sowas rechtens ist; einen Beta Key zu posten...

Außerdem: Wie dumm kann man sein...
Du hättest einfach auf die ORIGINAL Blizzard Homepage - Einloggen können; Beta Key eingeben können...
Und wenn er ging freu und wenn nicht du bist einem Acc Dieb entkommen.


Jeder weint nur und zeigt keine Eigeninitiative ... traurig aber wahr :-(

Edit: Ich finde beide haben Schuld. Aber du bist deutschlich besser davon gekommen.^^


----------



## Picoo (6. August 2008)

oh my gawd! das ermöglicht einem ja ganz neue Ideen!
2x Betakeys bei ebay verticken....ohohohohoh... da freut sich das Konto!


----------



## Grimdhoul (6. August 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach hast du absolut richtig gehandelt und der idiot hat es mehr als verdient .. hoffentlich ists ein perma account... kommt er sich immer noch so cool und imbaroxxorisch vor ? nein .. der flennt .. lass ihn flennen der hats mehr als verdient


----------



## Spankey (6. August 2008)

Wenn sie wenigstens immer so hart vorgehen würden!


----------



## SAZZUKE (6. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  geschieht recht MUHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krimson (6. August 2008)

Spankey schrieb:


> Wenn sie wenigstens immer so hart vorgehen würden!



tja sein pech aber man darf den key auch weiter geben  du darfst ihn halt net verkaufen naja wens stimmt sein pech hoffentlich ein perma bann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (6. August 2008)

álso ich finde es völlig gerecht, sowas sollte man nicht machen nur weil man keinen Key gewonnen hat. Und jetzt muss er halt mit den Folgen leben


----------



## Kr0mos (6. August 2008)

Hmm, so hart müssen sie vorgehen, ist ja auch extrem fies gewesen von ihm, sich den Key unter den Nagel zu reißen.

Aber auch die Verwarnung ist gerechtfertigt, glaub mal, dass das dir nicht wieder passiert. xD

greetz Kromos


----------



## Breasa (6. August 2008)

the schrieb:


> Er kann doch nichts dafür. War alles ein Versehen und wenn Blizzard so hart durchgreift...
> Der, der den Key genommen hat, hat es auch irgendwie verdient.
> 
> Außerdem ists nur ein Account für ein SPIEL. Was du wohl nicht ganz realisiert hast.



Ich verstehe solche Leute wie dich nicht, soetwas nennt man Sarkasmus, Ironie oder Zynismus...such dir eins aus was am besten passt.....Ich hoffe du hast das auch in einem der oben genannten fälle geschrieben.

BTT: Sowas find ich nur richtig^^ der Typ ist selber schuld, und dann auch noch ankommen von wegen "Ich habe deinen Key geklaut, kannst du bitte dafür sorgen das ich gefälligst mit deinem Key spielen kann?? hab ihn immerhin erhlich geklaut"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (6. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foxwolf (6. August 2008)

das ja geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkDeath2008 (6. August 2008)

Leute,
(typisch...)

Ihr müsst mal beide Seiten bedenken.
Ihr hättet es genauso gemacht.

Irgendein Dummer postet einen Beta Key. Toll ;-)
Wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass Menschen von der Dummheit anderer profitiert haben.

Es hätte genug Wege gegeben, den Beta Key selbst zu testen. 
Blizzard anschreiben, auf der Originalhomepage einloggen und versuche Beta Key einzugeben.
Ich mein durch eingabe eines Key auf der ORIGINAL Homepage kann kein Account gehackt werden...

Sowas nennt man auch Eigeninitiative, für die, die es nicht kennen.

Fazit: Beide waren Dumm und haben falsch gehandelt. Überlegen gehört zum Leben dazu.


----------



## Bäriderbär (6. August 2008)

er hat bestimmt 10 70er  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lighthelios (6. August 2008)

Oh nein mein Account ist gesperrt...
Ne nur ein Scherz xD


Tja selber Schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (6. August 2008)

Ich hab ja so ein Mitleid mit dem Dieb! Er kann doch nix dafür das er AKTIV und GEWISSENLOS fremdes Eigentum geklaut hat!!

Und jetzt? Jetzt weint er weil man es nachverfolgen konnte und er mit den konsequenzen leben muß!

Oh mein Gott! 

Klar! Gelegenheit macht Diebe! Aber das ist keine Entschuldigung!!

Hoffentlich war er süchtig! Es kann ihm nicht weh genug tun!! ^^


----------



## vitamin (6. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psychopatrix (6. August 2008)

Ich finde BEIDE hätten eine sperrung verdient... und zwar gleich lang .. und naja .. ich habe ehrlich gesagt mehr mitleid mit dem DIEB als dem TE.

Den ma Ehrlich ... ich will net wissen wieviel den Key Probiert haben ...

Würde Blizz hier einen Key veröffentlichen mit der bitte ihn net zu benutzen ... ihn aber so Konfigurieren das jeder derr ihn eingibt automatisch 2 monate gesperrt wäre .... wären morgen die server nur noch halb voll.


----------



## Gocu (6. August 2008)

Psychopatrix schrieb:


> Ich finde BEIDE hätten eine sperrung verdient... und zwar gleich lang .. und naja .. ich habe ehrlich gesagt mehr mitleid mit dem DIEB als dem TE.
> 
> Den ma Ehrlich ... ich will net wissen wieviel den Key Probiert haben ...
> 
> Würde Blizz hier einen Key veröffentlichen mit der bitte ihn net zu benutzen ... ihn aber so Konfigurieren das jeder derr ihn eingibt automatisch 2 monate gesperrt wäre .... wären morgen die server nur noch halb voll.



das vom TE war ja nur ein versehen, aber das sind Beta keys, da könnte man mal kurz überlegen und denken "Hmm der wurde mir ja garnicht geschickt, sondern einem anderen. Wenn ich den einlöse passiert doch eh was, also lass ich es besser" Ich mein, jeder hätte wie der TE gehandelt.


----------



## BlizzLord (6. August 2008)

OK update der TE hat also siene Betakey hier reingepostet oder wie?^^


----------



## Psychopatrix (6. August 2008)

Nein der TE war so Schlau den BETAKEY hier im Forum zu posten


----------



## Kr0mos (6. August 2008)

Psychopatrix schrieb:


> Ich finde BEIDE hätten eine sperrung verdient... und zwar gleich lang .. und naja .. ich habe ehrlich gesagt mehr mitleid mit dem DIEB als dem TE.
> 
> Den ma Ehrlich ... ich will net wissen wieviel den Key Probiert haben ...
> 
> Würde Blizz hier einen Key veröffentlichen mit der bitte ihn net zu benutzen ... ihn aber so Konfigurieren das jeder derr ihn eingibt automatisch 2 monate gesperrt wäre .... wären morgen die server nur noch halb voll.



lol, nette idee^^


----------



## Gocu (6. August 2008)

Psychopatrix schrieb:


> Nein der TE war so Schlau den BETAKEY hier im Forum zu posten



woher willst du das wissen?

@BlizzLord

Er hat seine E-mail ausversehen mit dem key gepostet und jemand aus dem Forum hat den key benutzt und dem sein Account wurde nun gebannt


----------



## Traklar (6. August 2008)

Das nenne ich mal gutes Blizzard. Tja der Dieb ist selber Schuld und die Strafe ist gerechtfertigt. Also ja nichts Blizzard sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die würden wohl eh deinen Account dann bestrafen, oder gar nichts machen.


----------



## Netro1993 (6. August 2008)

wie geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....erst so dreißt sein und den key klauen und dann rumheulen weil sein acc gebannt wurde^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..blizzard ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....naja aber wenn du dem helfen würdest indem du sagst dass du ihm den key geschenkt hast fühlt sich blizzard bestimmt verarscht weil du ja meintest der wurd geklaut...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nrg (6. August 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> War doch klar, daß sowas kommt... ich hoffe das selbe passiert mit den Typen, die IG ihren key gegen Gold verkaufen wollen.... und bei den Ebaytypen eh.



Wird leider nicht passieren da die Keys nicht Accountgebunden sind. Aber ich finde es gut das Blizzard so durchgreift, wobei ich eher glaube das nur der Betaaccount gesperrt wurde. Trotzdem Thumps up Blizz


----------



## the Huntress (6. August 2008)

Breasa schrieb:


> Ich verstehe solche Leute wie dich nicht, soetwas nennt man Sarkasmus, Ironie oder Zynismus...such dir eins aus was am besten passt.....Ich hoffe du hast das auch in einem der oben genannten fälle geschrieben.



Oh pardon, mein Sarkasmus/Ironie/whatever-Detektor kann auch nicht immer funktionieren. Aber danke für den (wenn auch groben) Hinweis. Manche meinen sowas aber auch ernst.


----------



## Scrätcher (6. August 2008)

Psychopatrix schrieb:


> Ich finde BEIDE hätten eine sperrung verdient... und zwar gleich lang .. und naja .. ich habe ehrlich gesagt mehr mitleid mit dem DIEB als dem TE.
> 
> Den ma Ehrlich ... ich will net wissen wieviel den Key Probiert haben ...
> 
> Würde Blizz hier einen Key veröffentlichen mit der bitte ihn net zu benutzen ... ihn aber so Konfigurieren das jeder derr ihn eingibt automatisch 2 monate gesperrt wäre .... wären morgen die server nur noch halb voll.



Es sind zwei unterschiedliche Fälle!

Das eine ist Diebstahl das andere schlicht "Dummheit"!

Wer sich etwas aneignet das ihm nicht gehört wird gebannt! Hätt ich genauso gemacht! Und was ist mit den anderen 500 Usern die langsamer waren? Die hatten eben Glück, dass dieser eine schneller war! 

Wer natürlich durch sowas seinen Betakey verliert, dem hätte ich geschrieben das er nun halt leider Pech gehabt hat und es keinen Ersatz gibt! 

Also lieber TE! Sei froh das Blizz bei Diebstahl so hart durchgreift und bei "Schnarchnasen" nochmal ein Auge zudrückt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (6. August 2008)

Also ich schmunzel grad nur noch vor mich hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also super Sache von BLIZZ das sie dir einen neuen Key + kleine verwarnung geben, ist auch OK. Und das der Spieler bestraft wird der sich deinen Key angeeignet mit *BANN* bestraft wird ist ne harte Nuss von Blizz aber ich finds ebenfalls gerechtfertigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Diebuser : selfownd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long...
poTTo


----------



## Seryma (6. August 2008)

Schonmal bei ebay geguckt wieviele wotlk beta key's da drinnen sind? immo sinds 85^^


----------



## nuriina (6. August 2008)

Ach ich hätte ja alle gebannt die den veröffentlichten Key auf der WoW-Page auch nur ausprobiert hätten. ;-)


----------



## Gocu (6. August 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> Schonmal bei ebay geguckt wieviele wotlk beta key's da drinnen sind? immo sinds 85^^



die sind auch 150-200 Euro wert in ebay


----------



## Huntermoon (6. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Selber schuld, wer so dämlich ist


----------



## NoFlame (6. August 2008)

Jo würd den der den key geklaut hat dauerbannen und wenn er per lastschrift zahlt dann noch 1 jahr extra buchen XD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebasti92 (6. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haha! kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## Valiel (6. August 2008)

Kronis schrieb:


> Vieleicht können sich einige daran Erinnern das ich gestern hier fragen wollte ob die Email mit dem Betakey echt ist und ich Depp in dem Post vergessen hatte den Betakey zu löschen und er mir dann gestohlen wurde.Leider finde ich den Thread hier nicht mehr aber jetzt kommt der Knaller :
> 
> Ich habe das Blizzard gemeldet und habe einen neuen Key bekommen plus eine Verwarnung weil ich das nicht hätte posten dürfen.Und heute bekomme ich doch tatsächlich Bettelpost in der sich der Dieb Entschuldigt und mich darum bittet das ich bei Blizzard anrufe und dort sage ich hätte ihm den Key zum testen geben.Der Hintergrund der Geschichte ist jetzt der,das Blizzard ihm den Account gesperrt hat weil er sich unerlaubten zugang zur Beta verschaft hat.Hätte nicht gedacht das die so hart vorgehen.


 

Prima, so muss das sein.


----------



## Kimosabe (6. August 2008)

Kronis schrieb:


> Vieleicht können sich einige daran Erinnern das ich gestern hier fragen wollte ob die Email mit dem Betakey echt ist und ich Depp in dem Post vergessen hatte den Betakey zu löschen und er mir dann gestohlen wurde.Leider finde ich den Thread hier nicht mehr aber jetzt kommt der Knaller :
> 
> Ich habe das Blizzard gemeldet und habe einen neuen Key bekommen plus eine Verwarnung weil ich das nicht hätte posten dürfen.Und heute bekomme ich doch tatsächlich Bettelpost in der sich der Dieb Entschuldigt und mich darum bittet das ich bei Blizzard anrufe und dort sage ich hätte ihm den Key zum testen geben.Der Hintergrund der Geschichte ist jetzt der,das Blizzard ihm den Account gesperrt hat weil er sich unerlaubten zugang zur Beta verschaft hat.Hätte nicht gedacht das die so hart vorgehen.




tja, die gier wird einem immer zum verhängnis x)
ich würd ihn gebannt lassen, er hats nicht anders verdient.


----------



## nerfi (6. August 2008)

Lighthelios schrieb:


> Oh nein mein Account ist gesperrt...
> Ne nur ein Scherz xD



puuuh, du hast uns aber drangekriegt <.<


----------



## chiaxoxo (6. August 2008)

Naja seid mal ehrlich,viele hier hätten/haben den key auch missbrauchen wollen..und dann wärt ihr jetzt die ohne account


----------



## Mace (6. August 2008)

hat der kleine pisser verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (6. August 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> Naja seid mal ehrlich,viele hier hätten/haben den key auch missbrauchen wollen..und dann wärt ihr jetzt die ohne account



naja du weißt aber auch nicht wer es war und die die es auch versucht haben, hatten Glück das der andere schneller war

P.S. ich habe ihn nicht kopiert da ich meinen Key habe und es auch nicht gesehen habe


----------



## WoW-Zocker (6. August 2008)

Wers verdient hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beloar (6. August 2008)

hey aber der gebannte dieb kann sich ja nu werben lassen.. dann is er durch die 3fache rate schnell wieder 70 und bekommt noch n mount dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kimosabe (6. August 2008)

Beloar schrieb:


> hey aber der gebannte dieb kann sich ja nu werben lassen.. dann is er durch die 3fache rate schnell wieder 70 und bekommt noch n mount dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ähm, ich dachte derjenige der den anderen wirbt bekommt das mount Oo


----------



## Beloar (6. August 2008)

dann bekommt hal sein kumpel n mount... dafür kann er geportet werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (6. August 2008)

Kimosabe schrieb:


> ähm, ich dachte derjenige der den anderen wirbt bekommt das mount Oo



dachte ich auch der Werber bekommt das Reittier oder?


----------



## Reekkaa (6. August 2008)

Finde der TE sollte auch nen Accountsperre bekommen da er den Dieb ja dazu verleitet hat auch wen er es aus Dumheit gepostet hat.

Leute die ihr Auto aus Dumheit nicht abschliessen und es der Polizei/Politesse auffält bekommen auch nen Strafzettel da es einem zum Diebstahl verleiten kann.


----------



## Unna (6. August 2008)

nice!!!! das is so richtig geil xD naja die gerechte strafe^^


----------



## Chronus11 (6. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


LOOOOOOOOOL wie geil ROFL XD


----------



## Yoranox (6. August 2008)

Mal ganz was anderes. ich hätte es blizzard nichtmal zugetraut das sie dir nen neuen key geben da du es ja wohl selbst schuld warst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das sie so durchgreifen ist ja klar.kommt aufs selbe raus als wenn du jemandem den acc klaust.


----------



## böseee (6. August 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> War doch klar, daß sowas kommt... ich hoffe das selbe passiert mit den Typen, die IG ihren key gegen Gold verkaufen wollen.... und bei den Ebaytypen eh.


ich werd meinen auch verkaufen wieso? weil ich mir den spaß verderben will naja eig nich. aber ich brauch das geld.wirklich.


----------



## Tattoojupp (6. August 2008)

Dumm ihn zu Posten, noch dümmer ihn zu klauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*ironie an*
Poste doch ihm doch auch gleich deine Login Daten.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*ironie aus*


----------



## X4ever (6. August 2008)

Unna schrieb:


> nice!!!! das is so richtig geil xD naja die gerechte strafe^^


Wow du bist so ein cooler spamer.... mach weiterso...

Also ich finde es war garnicht ein "Dieb" ich meine woher soll jemand wissen das du es nicht mit absicht machst ? Klingt zwar dumm ist aber so ?
Ich meine das ist genau so wie wen du jemand 100 euro in die Hand drückst und ohne ein Wort gehst und nächsten tag sagst wo sind meine 100 Euro ?
Du bist selber schuld und eigentlich solltest du gar kein neuen key kriegen.....
Auserdem hast ja net dazu geschrieben em ja bitte net meinen key nehmen obwoll ich ihn hier reingeschrieben habe -.- da brauchst du dich net wundern wen jemand den key benutzt! Naja aus dummen Fehlern lernt man ja ?!
Und Blizzard ist mal wieder sinnlos und denkt net mal nach


----------



## Gocu (6. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> ich werd meinen auch verkaufen wieso? weil ich mir den spaß verderben will naja eig nich. aber ich brauch das geld.wirklich.



naja einige brauchen das Geld, andere wissen nicht was sie mit dem key machen sollen und wieder andere wollen sich nicht den Spaß durch die Beta verderben, sondern lieber das fertige AddOn spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yaRealy (6. August 2008)

Kronis schrieb:


> Vieleicht können sich einige daran Erinnern das ich gestern hier fragen wollte ob die Email mit dem Betakey echt ist und ich Depp in dem Post vergessen hatte den Betakey zu löschen und er mir dann gestohlen wurde.Leider finde ich den Thread hier nicht mehr aber jetzt kommt der Knaller :



so blöd muss man ersteinmal sein ....


----------



## Gocu (6. August 2008)

yaRealy schrieb:


> so blöd muss man ersteinmal sein ....



ich denke das hat nichts mit Dummheit zu tun, sondern es ist ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler, oder hast du noch nie einen Fehler gemacht und es nicht oder erst später gemerkt?


----------



## Yhoko (6. August 2008)

thja ,

wenn die mal so resolut gegen goldspamer vorgehen würden . das währe was , aber das ist ja mit arbeit verbunden .

yhoko


----------



## Saytan (6. August 2008)

Haben die das gemerkt das er dein Key hatte oder hast du den gesagt wer den hat?Habs jetz irgendwie nicht richtig verstanden...


Naja und Hahahah schicksal!!!!Also an dem gebannten,wer wars eigentlich?


----------



## Dr.Quark (6. August 2008)

Klipp und klar: hart aber gerrecht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiligen (6. August 2008)

Einfach nur gerecht Stehlen ist verboten in welcher Hinsicht auch immer er hätte es einfach nicht machen dürfen und Blizz war auch nicht fair zu dir einfach ne verwarnung geben weil dein Beta Key geklaut wurde.
Ach ja Hilf ihm nicht selber Schuld


----------



## Mace (6. August 2008)

hatte auch mal son kleines arschloch in wow dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kurzgefasst: typ klaut mir mats im wert von 1000gold
ticket geschrieben..(war nach patchday laaange gedauert)
der typ mich die ganze zeit am beleidigen gewesen und hat im handelschan gespammt das ICH die mats geklaut habe
gm gibt mir die mats zurück (muhaha) typ schreibt mich an hey ich hab dafür gesorgt das du die mats wiederbekommen hast! kannst du mir helfen meine wieder zu bekommen? (...)
ich:ganz bestimmt nicht und lass deine lügengeschichten
er: ich hab das echt gemacht..erst liegt meine oma im krankenhaus und nu glaubt mir keiner
ichhatte 2 chars von ihm schon auf igno)lass mich endlich in ruhe und hör auf dich einzuschleimen!
ermit lvl 1 twink) is mir doch egal ob son gimp wie du mich auf ignor macht du bist n gimp und kannst das spiel eh nicht

ich:ticket auf fall nochmal kommplett geschildert..seitdem war der typ nie wieder on :>



Gerechtigkeit ist was schönes


----------



## Gocu (6. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Haben die das gemerkt das er dein Key hatte oder hast du den gesagt wer den hat?Habs jetz irgendwie nicht richtig verstanden...
> 
> 
> Naja und Hahahah schicksal!!!!Also an dem gebannten,wer wars eigentlich?



1. Ich denke Blizzard kann sehen wer welchen Key eingegeben hat, dann suchen sie nach dem key und haben den Account dazu

2. Ich glaube nicht das der TE sagt wer es war, das wäre bisschen "hart" und der "Dieb" sagt es bestimmt auch nicht von alleine


----------



## Emptybook (6. August 2008)

the schrieb:


> Er kann doch nichts dafür. War alles ein Versehen und wenn Blizzard so hart durchgreift...
> Der, der den Key genommen hat, hat es auch irgendwie verdient.
> 
> Außerdem ists nur ein Account für ein SPIEL. Was du wohl nicht ganz realisiert hast.




Niemad nennt WOW NUR ein >>>SpIeL<<<


----------



## Gocu (6. August 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Niemad nennt WOW NUR ein >>>SpIeL<<<



doch jeder außer die Süchtigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breasa (6. August 2008)

the schrieb:


> Oh pardon, mein Sarkasmus/Ironie/whatever-Detektor kann auch nicht immer funktionieren. Aber danke für den (wenn auch groben) Hinweis. Manche meinen sowas aber auch ernst.



Ich hab zu danken das du meine grobe Art hinnimmst, aber du warst nun mal in der nähe und ich lese soetwas ständig, da hattest du nur pech das du grade da warst^^


----------



## Drénus (6. August 2008)

Ich finde das der Dieb gerecht eine verpasst bekommen hatt,ich meine kann ja der TE nichts zu falls er vergisst den Key raus zu nehmen.Aber egal der Dieb hatt seine Strafe erhalten der TE einen klapps auf die Hände und jeder ist Glücklich.


----------



## Torglosch (6. August 2008)

Ohhh, das tut mit nun aber leid für ihn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floci (6. August 2008)

Drénus schrieb:


> Ich finde das der Dieb gerecht eine verpasst bekommen hatt,ich meine kann ja der TE nichts zu falls er vergisst den Key raus zu nehmen.Aber egal der Dieb hatt seine Strafe erhalten der TE einen klapps auf die Hände und jeder ist Glücklich.


Nicht ganz, jeder außer der Dieb^^
btw : HAHA !!!^^


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (6. August 2008)

da kann ich paris hillton fanboy nur zustimmern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frozentires (6. August 2008)

hmm klingt komisch ....


du hast gestern deine mail hier gepostet wo der key drin stand .... und hast heute schon wieder einen neuen key ?

sorry klingt für mich als hast du dir dit ausgedacht um mal ein auf wichtig zu machen ...


blizz hat imo scheisse viel zutun, und glaub mir wenn du die gemailt hast ... würdest du sicher länger warten als einen Tag um eine antwort zubekommen...


najo ist meine meinung zum thema ... glaub ich nur leider nicht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (6. August 2008)

haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 self owned xD


----------



## dragon1 (6. August 2008)

1. gz
2. haha
3. rache ist leberwurst
4. weiter so blizz


----------



## Chillers (6. August 2008)

Kronis schrieb:


> Vieleicht können sich einige daran Erinnern das ich gestern hier fragen wollte ob die Email mit dem Betakey echt ist und ich Depp in dem Post vergessen hatte den Betakey zu löschen und er mir dann gestohlen wurde.Leider finde ich den Thread hier nicht mehr aber jetzt kommt der Knaller :
> 
> Ich habe das Blizzard gemeldet und habe einen neuen Key bekommen plus eine Verwarnung weil ich das nicht hätte posten dürfen.Und heute bekomme ich doch tatsächlich Bettelpost in der sich der Dieb Entschuldigt und mich darum bittet das ich bei Blizzard anrufe und dort sage ich hätte ihm den Key zum testen geben.Der Hintergrund der Geschichte ist jetzt der,das Blizzard ihm den Account gesperrt hat weil er sich unerlaubten zugang zur Beta verschaft hat.Hätte nicht gedacht das die so hart vorgehen.



Vollkommen korrekt von Blizzard, oder?

Dir viel Spaß beim zocken


----------



## Keksemacher (6. August 2008)

frozentires schrieb:


> hmm klingt komisch ....
> 
> 
> du hast gestern deine mail hier gepostet wo der key drin stand .... und hast heute schon wieder einen neuen key ?
> ...


Er hat doch gar keine Email geschrieben sondern da angerufen und ich glaube persönlich das das alles stimmt.Meiner Meinung nach hat Blizzard das alles so schnell durchgezogen um diesen Dieb zu bestrafen und damit mal ein Ausrufezeichen zusetzen für alle die vielleicht mal vor hatten ein Key zuklauen und dadurch kam der neue Key halt schnell bei ihm an


----------



## dragon1 (6. August 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Er hat doch gar keine Email geschrieben sondern da angerufen und ich glaube persönlich das das alles stimmt.Meiner Meinung nach hat Blizzard das alles so schnell durchgezogen um diesen Dieb zu bestrafen und damit mal ein Ausrufezeichen zusetzen für alle die vielleicht mal vor hatten ein Key zuklauen und dadurch kam der neue Key halt schnell bei ihm an


jo kann sein das das ein zeichen von denen war.


----------



## Kronis (6. August 2008)

frozentires schrieb:


> hmm klingt komisch ....
> 
> 
> du hast gestern deine mail hier gepostet wo der key drin stand .... und hast heute schon wieder einen neuen key ?
> ...




lol warum sollte ich mir so etwas ausdenken ? ich habe den key sogar gestern noch bekommen du nase !

Und einen auf wichtig machen das brauche ich bestimmt nicht ich habe ein gut ausgefülltes RL und habe das also echt nicht nötig.


----------



## Donsleepwalker (6. August 2008)

Sorry aber wenn ich ne 20€ note auf die Strasse lege erwarte ich nicht dass die fuer immer da bleibt. Und wenn die dann wegg ist kann ich auch nicht zur Polizei gehen und ne neue Banknote erwarten.
Sowie ich Blizzard kenne glaube ich nicht dass die den Acc gesperrt haben oder nen neuen key geben....


----------



## ?!?! (6. August 2008)

hihihi, also ich für meinen Teil betrachte das mit dem Key posten als versehen. Aber dass dann dieser Affe, der sich den Key gekrallt hat, noch die Frechheit hat auf dein Hilfe zu hoffen... das schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus. Also ihn Idiot zu nennen wäre zu nett... Dieser Begriff müsste erst noch erfunden werden.


----------



## ?!?! (6. August 2008)

Donsleepwalker schrieb:


> Sorry aber wenn ich ne 20€ note auf die Strasse lege erwarte ich nicht dass die fuer immer da bleibt. Und wenn die dann wegg ist kann ich auch nicht zur Polizei gehen und ne neue Banknote erwarten.
> Sowie ich Blizzard kenne glaube ich nicht dass die den Acc gesperrt haben oder nen neuen key geben....



Dann solltest du mal den ersten Post des TE durchlesen... Ahja stimmt, man bezichtigt jeden erstmal als Lügner. Und du wohnst in meiner Nähe...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donsleepwalker (6. August 2008)

Als Dieb wuerde ich nicht betteln gehen.... ich glaube der will einfach nicht so dumm dastehen....
Weil ich persoehnlich habe die erfahrung gemacht dass blizzard nicht so schnell reagiert (vorallem jetzt nicht, da sie viel zu tun haben) und da dieser gestohlene key (hoffentlich) genutzt wird, kann es blizz auch egal sein, da der betaaccount dazu da ist bugs und so zu beseitigen. Fuer blizz erfuellt das seinen sinn....


----------



## Elicios (6. August 2008)

Was mir persönlich an der ganzen Sache gefällt ist, dass Blizzard (wie abzuwarten war) die Keys zu den einzelnen Accounts zugeordnet hat. Somit stellt es für Blizzard ein leichtes dar, mal schnell einen Datenabgleich mit den Accounts, die natürlich auf einen Server zusammen liegen, durchzuführen. Bin dann auf die Gesichter gespannt, wenn die Accounts von den ebay Verkäufern und Käufern auf einen Schlag gesperrt werden. Dies sollte ja bei der heutigen Automatisierung einen relativ geringen Zeitaufwand benötigen.

Zum TE.
Um ehrlich zu sein, würde ich Dir ebenfalls einen Account-Bann geben! Besonders, weil Du deinen eigenen Fehler im Forum nicht mehr findest! Somit kannst Du diesen auch nicht nachweisen, ob Du den Key nicht weiterverkauft hast, falls eine solche Frage aufkommen würde! 
Versteh da Blizzard nicht, könnte ja sein, dass Du ihn auf ebay an den Mann bringst, somit Teuer bezahlen lässt und anschließend bei Blizzard einen neuen anforderst. 

Tztz leichsinnig Blizzard


----------



## Gocu (6. August 2008)

Donsleepwalker schrieb:


> Als Dieb wuerde ich nicht betteln gehen.... ich glaube der will einfach nicht so dumm dastehen....
> Weil ich persoehnlich habe die erfahrung gemacht dass blizzard nicht so schnell reagiert (vorallem jetzt nicht, da sie viel zu tun haben) und da dieser gestohlene key (hoffentlich) genutzt wird, kann es blizz auch egal sein, da der betaaccount dazu da ist bugs und so zu beseitigen. Fuer blizz erfuellt das seinen sinn....



aber es ist Eigentum des Gewinners und nicht von dem der den key eingelöst hat


----------



## Donsleepwalker (6. August 2008)

Ich denke dass Blizzard die Keys random an Irgendwelche user gesendet hat, und nicht speziefisch an user xxx gesendet haben. Sie wollen entbuggen und so, ist denen doch egal wer ihnen hilft.


----------



## Darkey91 (6. August 2008)

Waha, einer weniger, geil thx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itrial²³ (6. August 2008)

geschieht ihm recht ^^ 
gz dass du deinen key wieder hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mR. L@c0St3y (6. August 2008)

lol .. just a fucking beta key xD ... außerdem ist er selber schuld wenn der ihn postet ...


----------



## Ollimua (6. August 2008)

Ich finde es gut, dass er eine verdiente Strafe bekommen hat. Einfach die Mail ignorieren und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (6. August 2008)

Mace schrieb:


> Gerechtigkeit ist was schönes




/sign 

zu der geschichte ich finds irgendwie voll lustig und auch gut das blizz endlich mal was macht wenn sie jetzt noch dafür sorgen das alle goldspammer sterben wäre ich so glücklich

 zu goldespieler kann ich was lustiges erzählen bei uns auf dem server wurden mal alle goldspammer gekillt+gebannt und dann war auch erst mal ruhe aber ich denke soetwas sollte blizz öfter machen dann wär die World of Warcraft wieder eine bessere wellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anglus (6. August 2008)

Donsleepwalker schrieb:


> Sorry aber wenn ich ne 20€ note auf die Strasse lege erwarte ich nicht dass die fuer immer da bleibt. Und wenn die dann wegg ist kann ich auch nicht zur Polizei gehen und ne neue Banknote erwarten.
> Sowie ich Blizzard kenne glaube ich nicht dass die den Acc gesperrt haben oder nen neuen key geben....




Ach du kennst blizzard? xD


----------



## Îleez (7. August 2008)

Blizzard hat das richtige gemacht!

Thumbs Up!


----------



## Error2000 (7. August 2008)

Ich hätte das gleiche gemacht bis auf eins:

Ich hätte dir nicht sofort nen neuen Key geschickt.
Ich hätt dir nur die Möglichkeit gegeben deinen Account nochmals für die Auslosung einzutragen.
Und hättest bei der nächsten Keywelle etvl. durch Zufall einen neuen bekommen.

Wenn man nicht aufpasst ist man selber Schuld.
Den Key zu klauen war auch nicht richtig, also is der Bann gerechtfertigt.

So far... ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, wie der Typ Blizzard heulend eine Email schreibt. xD

Schadenfreude ist immerwieder was feines. *träne wegwisch*


----------



## Midnighttalker (7. August 2008)

ich würd auf der Straße Tanzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foertel (7. August 2008)

Hehe, eine Zufallsauslosung sollte eine Zufallsauslosung bleiben, richtige Entscheidung Blizz


----------



## Kalle1978 (7. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Gut das Blizz durchgreift.


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (7. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> ich werd meinen auch verkaufen wieso? weil ich mir den spaß verderben will naja eig nich. aber ich brauch das geld.wirklich.



Schrieb Taelan, Viribus Unitis, Alexstrasza...  (schöne Sig)

Denk mal drüber nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snif07 (7. August 2008)

Haha!

richtig gemacht von Dir und Blizz


----------



## Xall13 (7. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign


----------



## snif07 (7. August 2008)

frozentires schrieb:


> blizz hat imo scheisse viel zutun, und glaub mir wenn du die gemailt hast ... würdest du sicher länger warten als einen Tag um eine antwort zubekommen...



Ich habe Montag selber ne mail an Blizz geschrieben... Dienstag hatte ich ne antwort.


----------



## Sapper13 (7. August 2008)

Boah wie geil xD

Echt sowas versüsst mir den Tag!  Erinnert mich an sonen Typen auf Dethecus JAMIE der damals wie bescheuert mit jedem sein Account getauscht hat, irgendwann kam dies raus und dann haben sie seinen Ursprungsaccount gebannt und er konnte nicht mehr zocken.

Was immer ganz toll ist, die Typen miemen immer den großen Zampano aber wenns dann hart auf hart geht kommen so Heulszenen wie jetzt die Mail die Du bekommen hast.

Wenn Du die volle Dröhnung haben willst, dann lade mal deine ganze Gilde ins TS ein und sag dem Typen vorher die Daten. Und wenn er dann reinkommt sollen alle auf 3 Lachen xD :-P 

Macht sie fertig die scheiß Hacker!!

Grüsse

Sapper


----------



## essey (7. August 2008)

mehr als *pwned* fällt mir da nicht ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedem das, was ihm zusteht!


----------



## b1ubb (7. August 2008)

oh man, also beim ersten thread hab ich schon sehr geschmunzelt
aber für den thread hast du mir eindeutig den tag versüßt und ich seh alles nur mehr positiv !!! 

oh man wie geil.

NOCH geiler würde ich es ja finden, wenn derjenige der den betakey von dir genommen hat, 
sich hier auch noch melden würde und sich auch noch hier entschuldigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weil dann bekommt er auch gleich nen buffed bann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na du hast aufjedenfall RICHTIG gehandelt
und es FREUT mich, dass der der den betakey genommen hat, gebannt wurde !!!

SEHR SEHR GUT gemacht blizzard !!! very n1 !!!!


----------



## snif07 (7. August 2008)

B1ubb so kenn ich dich garnicht ^^


----------



## b1ubb (7. August 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> B1ubb so kenn ich dich garnicht ^^



wie meinst ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arahan20 (7. August 2008)

Hehe wie geil, der Dieb sitzt bestimmt zu Hause und weint jetz rum....
naja ich sag dazu nur:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snif07 (7. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wie meinst ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du wirkst so glücklich und ausgelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (7. August 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> Du wirkst so glücklich und ausgelassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



liegt auch an den drops von gestern in BT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReNaMoN (7. August 2008)

Nice finds gut das Blizz so gehandelt hat...
Aber ein 3 Tage Bann für deine eigene Dummheit wär angebracht gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronis (7. August 2008)

ReNaMoN schrieb:


> Nice finds gut das Blizz so gehandelt hat...
> Aber ein 3 Tage Bann für deine eigene Dummheit wär angebracht gewesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das wäre keine Strafe für mich was sind den schon 3 Tage :-)


----------



## Seek (7. August 2008)

OMG wie geil die Strafe des Eissturms xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snif07 (7. August 2008)

Ich bin gespannt wann hier ein topic on geht "Acc gebannt bitte helft mir"


----------



## Morélia (7. August 2008)

X4ever schrieb:


> Also ich finde es war garnicht ein "Dieb" ich meine woher soll jemand wissen das du es nicht mit absicht machst ? Klingt zwar dumm ist aber so ?
> Ich meine das ist genau so wie wen du jemand 100 euro in die Hand drückst und ohne ein Wort gehst und nächsten tag sagst wo sind meine 100 Euro ?
> Du bist selber schuld und eigentlich solltest du gar kein neuen key kriegen.....
> Auserdem hast ja net dazu geschrieben em ja bitte net meinen key nehmen obwoll ich ihn hier reingeschrieben habe -.- da brauchst du dich net wundern wen jemand den key benutzt! Naja aus dummen Fehlern lernt man ja ?!
> Und Blizzard ist mal wieder sinnlos und denkt net mal nach



Wieso sollte er das mit Absicht machen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ausserdem hinken Deine Vergleiche gewaltig. Bei so einer Fürsprache für den Dieb kommen bei mir doch so einige Gedanken auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber lasssen wir das.

Ich finde, Blizzard hat sehr wohl nachgedacht und auch mE vollkommen richtig gehandelt.
Bin mal positiv überrascht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Passiert ja leider viel zu selten. 

Viel Spass bei der Beta. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. August 2008)

Die komplette Story is so geil, die könnte man sich besser gar nicht ausdenke!!

Zwei Leute die sich perfekt selbstownen, (wobei es für dich zum Glück gut ausgegangen ist und für den Depp nicht.)

könnte man fast in Hollywood verfilmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (7. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die komplette Story is so geil, die könnte man sich besser gar nicht ausdenke!!
> Zwei Leute die sich perfekt selbstownen, (wobei es für dich zum Glück gut ausgegangen ist und für den Depp nicht.)
> könnte man fast in Hollywood verfilmen
> 
> ...



Hauptdarfsteller:

Jim Carrey und Jeff Daniels

na in welchen film haben die miteinander zusammengespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphes (7. August 2008)

Kronis schrieb:


> Vieleicht können sich einige daran Erinnern das ich gestern hier fragen wollte ob die Email mit dem Betakey echt ist und ich Depp in dem Post vergessen hatte den Betakey zu löschen und er mir dann gestohlen wurde.Leider finde ich den Thread hier nicht mehr aber jetzt kommt der Knaller :
> 
> Ich habe das Blizzard gemeldet und habe einen neuen Key bekommen plus eine Verwarnung weil ich das nicht hätte posten dürfen.Und heute bekomme ich doch tatsächlich Bettelpost in der sich der Dieb Entschuldigt und mich darum bittet das ich bei Blizzard anrufe und dort sage ich hätte ihm den Key zum testen geben.Der Hintergrund der Geschichte ist jetzt der,das Blizzard ihm den Account gesperrt hat weil er sich unerlaubten zugang zur Beta verschaft hat.Hätte nicht gedacht das die so hart vorgehen.




sooo Cool   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - tja selber schuld und dir viel spaß mit dem Betakey


----------



## Nomoka (7. August 2008)

DarkDeath2008 schrieb:


> Whoaaaa...
> Wie kannst du noch mit reinem Gewissen auf die Straße gehen?
> 
> Tja, wegen dir wurde ein Account gespeert...
> ...



...also ich geh mal davon aus, das du das ironisch meinst.

sollte dem nicht so sein möchte ich dich mal sehen wenn dir das auto geklaut wird,
dann gehst du bestimmt zur polizei und sagst denen " ich hab ihm das auto geliehen"

bitte nicht falsch verstehen : aber du hast den schuss nicht gehört.

der dieb hat doch selber schuld, soll er auf ewig gebannt bleiben, solche typen sind echt bekloppt.

meine Meinung.....


----------



## snif07 (7. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Hauptdarfsteller:
> 
> Jim Carrey und Jeff Daniels
> 
> ...



Dumm und Dümmer  ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (7. August 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> Dumm und Dümmer  ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



100 punkte


----------



## snif07 (7. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 100 punkte



Und meine Belohnung?


----------



## Dirahx (7. August 2008)

Wie kann man auch so dumm sein!!!

Das kannst gleich bei "Die dümmsten Verbrecher der Welt" nachspielen lassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (7. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign?


----------



## HasL (7. August 2008)

Pech...er hat den key gestohlen soviel steht fest. Du hast damit doch garnix am Hut...freu dich über dein Key und gut is. Sonst bist am Ende vllt du noch der leidtragende


----------



## Qonix (7. August 2008)

Yeah, die Story ist mal echt hammer.

Da hat Schneesturm den Dieb erwischt und eingefrorren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tante V (7. August 2008)

seeeehr schön! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 offentlich leidet er hüpsch der dieb xD *muhahaha* 
gut gemacht blizz und viel spaß bei der beta Kronis! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psychopatrix (7. August 2008)

Mal an alle die hier Diebstahl schreien .... es war kein Diebstahl ... wer seine Daten in einem öffentlichen Forum preisgibt.... also bitte .. wer nennt das Diebstahl wen einer dan so einen Code nutzt.

Wen jemand hier Gamercard codes posten würde mit der frage ob sie Funktionieren ... naja ... ich würd schreiben .. ja bei mir haben sie funktioniert :-)

mal davon abgesehen finde ich es sehr komisch wie hier die community reagiert ... ich mag mich an den 2 Post vom TE erinnern als er sich beim "Dieb" bedankt hat für das benutzen seines codes.
Dort fanden komischerweise alle es ganz lustig ... und jetz findet ihr es umgekehrt auch lustig Oo.

Naja .. Mein Acc ists net .. aber wen hier jemand seinen Beta Key liegen lassen würde, ich bin so ehrlich ... ich hätte ihn auch getestet :-)


----------



## ReWahn (7. August 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> War doch klar, daß sowas kommt... ich hoffe das selbe passiert mit den Typen, die IG ihren key gegen Gold verkaufen wollen.... und bei den Ebaytypen eh.



Die Weitergabe/der Verkauf von Betakeys wird von Blizz nicht geahndet. In diesem Fall sind sie aktiv geworden, weil dem TE der Key gegen seinen willen entrissen wurde.
(ok, es war nicht unbedingt schlau ihn hier zu posten... aber stellt euch vor, jemand stellt sich auf den marktplatz und sagt "Hier Leute, das ist mein Porsche, irgendwo daran ist vielleicht etwas nicht in Ordnung, könnt ihr mir helfen das zu finden?"... das ist auch net unbedingt vorsichtig, aber trotztem blleibt der, der dann mit dem porsche davonrast ein dieb..)
Zuminest die kostenlose freiwillige Weitergabe von Keys ist so weit ich weiss erlaubt... sonst wären sie eh accountgebunden...
Beim Handel über Ebay weiss ichs nicht, glaube aber auch nicht, dass das verboten ist...
(Wenn ihr gaubt es ist anders: Giev Bluepost oder so!!!!1!elf)


----------



## snif07 (7. August 2008)

Psychopatrix schrieb:


> Mal an alle die hier Diebstahl schreien .... es war kein Diebstahl ... wer seine Daten in einem öffentlichen Forum preisgibt.... also bitte .. wer nennt das Diebstahl wen einer dan so einen Code nutzt.
> 
> Wen jemand hier Gamercard codes posten würde mit der frage ob sie Funktionieren ... naja ... ich würd schreiben .. ja bei mir haben sie funktioniert :-)
> 
> ...




Sie fanden es komisch dass jemand so "doof" is und seinen Key ausversehn postet... und jetzt finden sie es lustig dass derjenige der ihn geklaut hat bestraft wurde! Kapiert?


----------



## Sano (7. August 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> Naja seid mal ehrlich,viele hier hätten/haben den key auch missbrauchen wollen..und dann wärt ihr jetzt die ohne account



NÖ!

mein unrechtsbewusstsein funktioniert noch

mfg


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. August 2008)

Psychopatrix schrieb:


> Mal an alle die hier Diebstahl schreien .... es war kein Diebstahl ... wer seine Daten in einem öffentlichen Forum preisgibt.... also bitte .. wer nennt das Diebstahl wen einer dan so einen Code nutzt.
> 
> Wen jemand hier Gamercard codes posten würde mit der frage ob sie Funktionieren ... naja ... ich würd schreiben .. ja bei mir haben sie funktioniert :-)
> 
> ...



Ich würde es eher damit vergleichen, dass jemand seine Brieftasche irgendwo liegen läßt
Obwohl es ganz klar die Schuld (ich will nicht Dummheit sagen) desjenigen ist, der sie liegen läßt, gehört sie demjenigen der sie findet trotzdem nicht
Wobei es sich tatsächlich nicht um Diebstahl handelt. Da hast du recht!!

Warum das komisch ist?

1) Jemand postet einen der heißbegehrten Beta-Keys in einen öffentlichen Forum (5 von 10 möglichen Lachern)
2) Dann eröffnet er einen Thread, weil er offensichtlich ernsthaft erstaunt ist, dass jemand von den 1000 Lesern seines Thread den Key gemopst hat (6 von 10 möglichen Lachern)
3) Dann bekommt er von blizz eine Verwarnung und seinen Key wieder (kein Lacher aber trotzdem Supi das es gut ausgegangen ist)
4) der neue Besitzer des Keys bekommt den Key gesperrt und sein Account gleich mit (7 von 10 Lachern) (reine Schadenfreude übrigens!)
5) Der schreibt daraufhin den Orignialbesitzer des Keys an, damit der ihm hilft, wieder an seinen Account zu kommen (11 von 10 möglichen Lachern!!)

Insgesamt ein Brüller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sano (7. August 2008)

Reekkaa schrieb:


> Finde der TE sollte auch nen Accountsperre bekommen da er den Dieb ja dazu verleitet hat auch wen er es aus Dumheit gepostet hat.
> 
> Leute die ihr Auto aus Dumheit nicht abschliessen und es der Polizei/Politesse auffält bekommen auch nen Strafzettel da es einem zum Diebstahl verleiten kann.



strafzettel= verwarnung (hat der te bekommen)
autoklau=straftat (gefängnis oder bann)

kapiert?

mfg


----------



## b1ubb (7. August 2008)

Reekkaa schrieb:


> Finde der TE sollte auch nen Accountsperre bekommen da er den Dieb ja dazu verleitet hat auch wen er es aus Dumheit gepostet hat.



ähm niemand sagt du sollst den key nehmen.
das ist totaler schwachsinn.


----------



## Grimdhoul (7. August 2008)

Reekkaa schrieb:


> Finde der TE sollte auch nen Accountsperre bekommen da er den Dieb ja dazu verleitet hat auch wen er es aus Dumheit gepostet hat.
> 
> Leute die ihr Auto aus Dumheit nicht abschliessen und es der Polizei/Politesse auffält bekommen auch nen Strafzettel da es einem zum Diebstahl verleiten kann.



bist du der Dieb ? ansonsten kann ich mir deine aussage nicht erklären? immerhin hat der TE eine verwarnung bekommen ... und der Dieb gehört perma gebannt .. warum ? weil er (evtl aus fehlendem  Unrechtsverständnis) jemanden etwas geklaut hat ... sorry Dummheit und Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht ... 

sei froh das ich heute nicht einen auf Hans mache ...

so it´s written


----------



## Morélia (7. August 2008)

Ich finde es echt "lustig", wie sich hier anscheinend doch einige finden, die nicht sehen, daß es unrecht war den Key zu benutzen.
Oh je.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (7. August 2008)

Kronis schrieb:


> Vieleicht können sich einige daran Erinnern das ich gestern hier fragen wollte ob die Email mit dem Betakey echt ist und ich Depp in dem Post vergessen hatte den Betakey zu löschen und er mir dann gestohlen wurde.Leider finde ich den Thread hier nicht mehr aber jetzt kommt der Knaller :
> 
> Ich habe das Blizzard gemeldet und habe einen neuen Key bekommen plus eine Verwarnung weil ich das nicht hätte posten dürfen.Und heute bekomme ich doch tatsächlich Bettelpost in der sich der Dieb Entschuldigt und mich darum bittet das ich bei Blizzard anrufe und dort sage ich hätte ihm den Key zum testen geben.Der Hintergrund der Geschichte ist jetzt der,das Blizzard ihm den Account gesperrt hat weil er sich unerlaubten zugang zur Beta verschaft hat.Hätte nicht gedacht das die so hart vorgehen.



Das ist echt zu geil, aber was er verdient hat, hat er verdient...


----------



## Kankru (7. August 2008)

Zum einen blöd, denn du hast es ja im Forum gepostet, der "Dieb" hat lediglich genommen was da war.
Zum anderen Hart aber gerecht, denn er hätte es nicht tun sollen! ;D


----------



## [DM]Zottel (7. August 2008)

Kronis schrieb:


> Vieleicht können sich einige daran Erinnern das ich gestern hier fragen wollte ob die Email mit dem Betakey echt ist und ich Depp in dem Post vergessen hatte den Betakey zu löschen und er mir dann gestohlen wurde.Leider finde ich den Thread hier nicht mehr aber jetzt kommt der Knaller :
> 
> Ich habe das Blizzard gemeldet und habe einen neuen Key bekommen plus eine Verwarnung weil ich das nicht hätte posten dürfen.Und heute bekomme ich doch tatsächlich Bettelpost in der sich der Dieb Entschuldigt und mich darum bittet das ich bei Blizzard anrufe und dort sage ich hätte ihm den Key zum testen geben.Der Hintergrund der Geschichte ist jetzt der,das Blizzard ihm den Account gesperrt hat weil er sich unerlaubten zugang zur Beta verschaft hat.Hätte nicht gedacht das die so hart vorgehen.



Hm, ich glaube genau diese Reaktion haben einige der User hier im Forum prognostiziert oder? Ist ja nicht das erste mal dass sowas passiert, bei BC wars doch das gleiche und vielleicht findet ihr die Posts von damals auch noch heute hier im Forum..


----------



## DaliLuisRigo (7. August 2008)

Sehr gute Geschichte mit HappyEnd!
Allerdings finde ich jeden,der sich hier mit dem "Dieb" solidarisiert,bedenklich.


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. August 2008)

Man müsste mal überlegen ob das tatsächlich ein Diebstahl war

Per Rechtssprechung setzt ein Diebstahl die Wegnahme einer Sache voraus!
Eine Sache muss aber körperlich sein im Gegensatz zu unkörperlichen Dingen.
Ein Beta-Key dürfte höchstwahrscheinlich kein körperliche Sache sein, vermute ich.

Wem das jetzt zu kleinkariert ist, jaaaaaa das solle es auch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zachrid (7. August 2008)

Das hat noch keiner gepostet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben86rockt (7. August 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> Das hat noch keiner gepostet.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Made my Day.... xDD

Und ich find die Geschichte echt mal sehr geil !!
so muss sowas laufen....

Und GZ zum neuen Beta Key!!


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Man müsste mal überlegen ob das tatsächlich ein Diebstahl war
> 
> Per Rechtssprechung setzt ein Diebstahl die Wegnahme einer Sache voraus!
> Eine Sache muss aber körperlich sein im Gegensatz zu unkörperlichen Dingen.
> ...




Man kann auch eine Idee klauen!^^


----------



## Martok (7. August 2008)

gz an blizz, endlich haben die mal was richtig gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Man kann auch eine Idee klauen!^^



jep aber "klauen" ist kein Rechtsbegriff sondern Umgangssprache

man kann auch einen Beta Key "klauen"  aber ist es "Diebstahl" das ist die (juristische ) Frage 
Es ist sicherlich nicht erlaubt aber wie heißt der passende Rechtsbegriff richtig ??


----------



## MO€ (7. August 2008)

find das ne gut reaktion von blizz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg MO€


----------



## Donsleepwalker (7. August 2008)

Also der "Dieb" hat ja nur von der Dummheit anderer profitiert.... das machen andere menschen auch z.b Sido, Bushido, etc.


----------



## x.Ne0n (7. August 2008)

einfach zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Na dann auch dir Herzlich Willkommen in der Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






@Dieb:


(wie schon gepostet)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und weils so gut war 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPcBpF6DTWk


----------



## Xilibili (7. August 2008)

Ha Ha Geil wa


----------



## x.Ne0n (7. August 2008)

btw


This ! Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Secondsight (8. August 2008)

ZITAT(DarkDeath2008 @ 6.08.2008, 17:39) 
Whoaaaa...
Wie kannst du noch mit reinem Gewissen auf die Straße gehen?

Tja, wegen dir wurde ein Account gespeert...
Wie kannst du nur damit leben?

ShIT hApPeNs



the schrieb:


> Er kann doch nichts dafür. War alles ein Versehen und wenn Blizzard so hart durchgreift...
> Der, der den Key genommen hat, hat es auch irgendwie verdient.
> 
> Außerdem ists nur ein Account für ein SPIEL. Was du wohl nicht ganz realisiert hast.



Und du hast die Ironie noch nicht ganz realisiert.^^ nein ist kein Flame xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Secondsight (8. August 2008)

Donsleepwalker schrieb:


> Also der "Dieb" hat ja nur von der Dummheit anderer profitiert.... das machen andere menschen auch z.b Sido, Bushido, etc.




Muhahah nice owned^^
/sticky
^^


----------



## Scyen (8. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mehr muss man net sagen...

aber naja... eins vielleicht noch...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (8. August 2008)

X4ever schrieb:


> Wow du bist so ein cooler spamer.... mach weiterso...
> 
> Also ich finde es war garnicht ein "Dieb" ich meine woher soll jemand wissen das du es nicht mit absicht machst ? Klingt zwar dumm ist aber so ?
> Ich meine das ist genau so wie wen du jemand 100 euro in die Hand drückst und ohne ein Wort gehst und nächsten tag sagst wo sind meine 100 Euro ?
> ...



Wenn man fragt ob ne Mail echt ist und auch kein Wort zum Key sagt ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das man es vergessen hat, ja wohl ziemlich groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@topic:

Schön das es noch Kundenfreundlichkeit gibt bei Blizz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itarus (8. August 2008)

pwnd.


----------



## Telkano (8. August 2008)

hat der jetzt nen permabann bekommen oder nur auf zeit, einen monat sperre fänd ich gerecht, aber perma...der acc. wird bestimmt was werd gewesen sein


----------



## Lisutari (8. August 2008)

Telkano schrieb:


> hat der jetzt nen permabann bekommen oder nur auf zeit, einen monat sperre fänd ich gerecht, aber perma...der acc. wird bestimmt was werd gewesen sein


Meinst du etws Wert wie ein Barren Gold oder einen persönlichen Wert wie ein Erbstück?


----------



## moorhuhnxx (8. August 2008)

endlich blizz hat verstanden wie man mit so was umzugehen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jeder macht mal fehler heistt ja nicht das die jeder ausnutzen darf!!
PS: ich würde nicht bei blizzard sagen: ey ich hab dem den key nur zum testen gegeben und euch dann beschissen und nun 2 beta keys....(ich weis das es so nicht war!!! aber so würde es sich für Blizzard anhören) ^^


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (8. August 2008)

DarkDeath2008 schrieb:


> Leute,
> (typisch...)
> 
> Ihr müsst mal beide Seiten bedenken.
> ...


Genau so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber schön für den Tread ersteller dass er seinen key wieder hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (8. August 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt wann hier ein topic on geht "Acc gebannt bitte helft mir"


yeah ich sehs schon kommen : habe beta key von freund benutzt der ihn mir gab und nun wurde uch gebannt weil mein freund sagte ich hätte den gestohlen: erster post vom nächts besten: AHHH DIEB KILL HIM!!!!!!!!111


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (8. August 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> die sind auch 150-200 Euro wert in ebay


lol die können dann alle sagen der wurde denen gestohlen sie bekommen ihre keys wieder haben das geld und der käufer wird gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rushrage (8. August 2008)

X4ever schrieb:


> Wow du bist so ein cooler spamer.... mach weiterso...
> 
> Also ich finde es war garnicht ein "Dieb" ich meine woher soll jemand wissen das du es nicht mit absicht machst ? Klingt zwar dumm ist aber so ?
> Ich meine das ist genau so wie wen du jemand 100 euro in die Hand drückst und ohne ein Wort gehst und nächsten tag sagst wo sind meine 100 Euro ?
> ...



jap, klingt echt dumm!

finds 100% gerechtfertigt wie blizzard vorgegangen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (8. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


QFT, er hats ja selbst verdient, jetzt hat er halt die Arschkarte gezogen. Blizzard hat ihm den Betakey gegeben und somit ist es seiner, wenn ihr einen Geldbeutel findet ihn dem Irgendeine Freikarte für etwas ist und sie nehmt ist das auch Diebstahl. Und nur weil er es Postet müsst ihr es ja nicht verwenden.


----------



## Megamage (10. August 2008)

Ja das macht mir Blizzard richtig sympatisch find ich voll rischtisch


----------

